# Any Vendors near the Nelspruit\Witrivier area?



## Flash696 (12/12/15)

Hi

Does anyone know if there's any vapeshops or vendors near Nelspruit?

Thanks in advance
F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlinX (12/12/15)

Flash696 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any vapeshops or vendors near Nelspruit?
> 
> ...



Good morning! 

Indeed, there is a Vape King agent in Nelspruit. 
Martin Le Grange Nelspruit Agent ( Appointment Only ) Contact - 083 655 7735 - 2 Darter Drive, Sheffield Estate - White River Mpumalanga - See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-agents.html#sthash.nRiMGhIP.dpuf

Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## Flash696 (12/12/15)

@SlinX thx a mil!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHeunis (13/12/15)

Did someone just enter MY neck of the woods without proper clearance from ME?!

Yeah. Anyway.
Other than that listed VK agent, nothing else so far that I am aware of. (Unless you wanna count the twisps beung sold at Clicks...)


----------



## Henko (6/9/17)

www.vaperscreed.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

